# Simple name plate.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's a really quick and simple idea I thought I'd share with you guys. Who knows, you may find it useful for labeling drawers, creating name plaques or whatever.

I've made several of these in the past. Some friends recently asked for one as a birthday gift for their daughter so I spent an hour and a half or so and knocked it out. I've got a few more of them I plan to make with other names (such as my own, for one).

The first thing I do is use Microsoft Word to create the name in a large point size with whatever font is desired. I usually have to choose the largest available size then stretch the word to get it large and meaty enough to use.

Then I print it out, trim it with scissors and spray glue it onto the piece of wood. I always use a piece about 1/4" thick. Finally, draw a margin around it.

Drill a pilot hole in every space that will be removed and use a scroll saw to cut it out.









Only a little knife work is required to inset the lettering and add some nice relief. The carving aspect of it is of the most basic order yet the result is pleasant.









Easy, simple and effective.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks pretty cool. 
You make it sound easy to do. 
Thanks.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice. I like that.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Very nice!! That just went on the list of stolen project ideas I am getting from WWT  I hope you don't mind


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that is nice
easy for you maybe:yes::yes: 
but not for me:no::no:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

MeasureTwice said:


> Very nice!! That just went on the list of stolen project ideas I am getting from WWT  I hope you don't mind


+1 That's a great way to dress up a simple little project.:thumbsup:


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i think its cool


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

*Nice old school woodworking*

Chaincarver Steve,

Now that brings back memories of how things were made before all this fancy stuff, although you did use a computer for the stencil this is old school. 

Nice work and I am sure it made someone very happy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks guys.



MeasureTwice said:


> Very nice!! That just went on the list of stolen project ideas I am getting from WWT  I hope you don't mind


I don't mind in the least. That's why I posted this. I figured it was simple and versatile enough to potentially be useful for a variety of projects and purposes. Names, labeling, logos... And really, I stole the idea from my dad. He made himself this kind of name tag many years ago and I always thought it was cool.



thomask said:


> Chaincarver Steve,
> 
> Now that brings back memories of how things were made before all this fancy stuff, although you did use a computer for the stencil this is old school.
> 
> Nice work and I am sure it made someone very happy.:thumbsup:


Though this could easily be done free-handed, I like the layout ease and consistency of printing a stencil.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's really cool Steve. I've done many name plates, but never even thought of relief carving them. I may have some new projects coming up in the near future. Awesome work buddy.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> That's really cool Steve. I've done many name plates, but never even thought of relief carving them. I may have some new projects coming up in the near future. Awesome work buddy.


Thank you sir. I'm glad you like it. You can see the world of difference the little bit of carving makes. And all you're doing is scoring along the margins and cutting out a little wedge from the letters the give it the inset look. The rest is simply knocking down the hard edges.


----------

